# woodlice and black springtails...



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/livefoods.html

Anyone know if some of the things listed here are available in the US? 

specifically:
European black springtail
(Tomocerus longicornis)
Large temperate species (size up to 8mm)

and:

Dwarf tropical woodlice
(Trichorhina tomentosa)
A small white species from Central America (size up to 8mm). A super, soft-bodied prey. Slow to culture initially but then explodes!
Limited availability


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

FlyCulture is currently culturing all of these feeders. They will be available soon. Keep an eye on our site and the classifieds here.

Derek


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Very cool Derek! How far off do you think they are from being avialable?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

also derek if im not correct were you not isolating the yellow form of hydeii. I bought some buzzati and mini mealworms off you i believe, and im still interested in aquiring the yellow hydeii.
which would make my fly collection include yellow hydeii, buzzati, melongaster(wingless), melonagaster(glider), and regular hydeii. thats 5 types of flies
added to the meal moths, mini mealworms, rfbl, spiders, springtails, crickets.
i also hope to add aphids, both springtails mentioned in post above. + lesser and regular waxworms
which makes like 15 types of feeders. 
only 5 away from my goal
which may have to include parasitic wasps, and what are red flour beetles, also milkweed bugs (which talk about seems to have ended) 
20 feeders is a lofty goal but i think its possible


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Some people up in WA state also have access to these new feeders. I think they will be available for general public soon.

SB


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Ooooh! Ooooh! I want some! Who should I contact?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I have just started culturing a larger species of springtail myself. 
My wife and I were BBQing a couple weeks ago and I dropped a few pieces of charcoal in the yard and didn't bother with picking them up. A few days later I was cutting grass and moved them...they were crawling with grey/silverish springtails that are about twice to three times the size of the white ones commonly being cutured by froggers today. I gathered these pieces up and filled a sterlite box with more charcoal and water and have been culturing them in much the same manner as the other species and have just now been seeing offspring crawling around. 

-Bill J,


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

*New Feeders*

We will have 5 different species of Isopods available very shortly. The first 2 should be available by early October. The Golden hydei line is pure and is being offered Oct 1. This fly is pretty cool as it is slightly larger than standard hydei. My frogs are going crazy for it. I just posted a picture in my gallery here's the link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=84&pos=2

We are also working with 4 species of springtail. Currently one is available. But soon we will have a very small species (about 1 mm) and two larger species. 

We have also been working with a very small species of roach that is about twice the size of hydei. They are challenging, but we hope that once we work out the kinks they will be a nice addition to our feeder inventory.

Derek


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: New Feeders*



DerekRader said:


> ... The Golden hydei line is pure and is being offered Oct 1. This fly is pretty cool as it is slightly larger than standard hydei.


What's the advantage to using this rather than regular Hydeii? 



DerekRader said:


> ... We have also been working with a very small species of roach that is about twice the size of hydei. They are challenging, but we hope that once we work out the kinks they will be a nice addition to our feeder inventory.


Would these be the "green roaches" that made the rounds about 4 or 5 years ago?

s


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Scott,

I think that the greatest benefit of the Golden D. hydei is environmental enrichment as these flies appear and behave differently than the standard hydei. The light body color makes them a much more appealing prey item in my observations. My frogs even eat them as they perch motionless on the tops of leaves. Something they don’t do with standard hydei. 

The roaches are actually a small brown species that can't climb glass and is flightless. The "Green banana Roaches" that were floating around a while back are still readily available, but I have found them to be a little large and a hassle to culture. They fly - usually toward ones face.

Derek


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

DerekRader said:


> They fly - usually toward ones face.
> 
> Derek


Thats a scary thought.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Any updates on the springtails and roaches?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

*roaches*

any chance of us in the uk getting ahold of some of these roaches?


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

*Golden hydei experience*

I am a few generations into the golden hydei and like them a lot. The culture takes a little longer under my conditions than regular hydei, but their hatch numbers seem higher. They appear to be less prone to climb as high as they can go and seem to congregate close to where they were dropped.

One odd thing I have noticed is that their pupal cocoon (not sure what the proper entomological term is) is not as 'glued' as the hydei or melanogaster, and therefore is easily dislodged. This makes cleaning their glass jars easier, but also makes feeding them out a little messier.


----------

